# Vomiting yellow bile



## Kittymufc (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi, my cockapoo boy is 7mth old and is often sick during the day ,he brings up his biscuits half digested then wants to eat them again 😣 he has also been sick yellow bile first thing in the morning other than this he is happy and eats well with weight gain...any advice?? should I try a different food ?? Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Could be hunger pukes. Have a google and see if his symptoms fit. A small snack last thing at night can help.


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi. My Louis had this bile problem in the mornings , I looked it up and app it can be caused by too long a period between food , so I changed to 3 smaller meals instead of two , but the last one being no later than 7 pm but only a small amount , it never happened again







, good luck , all trial and error 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

